# Need help with unheated sunroom floor choice



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You listen to the manufacturer. Nobody else's opinion matters.
An interior wood flooring choice is out. You can use synthetic decking butted together to keep the critters out. You can install plywood and put sheet vinyl over it unless it's subjected to moisture from rain or snow, then you're back to the decking.
Ron.
You can use ipe as an alternative to the synthetic decking but you would need to check about the allowable spacing.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

It sounds like what you have is basically a covered outside deck. Now its construction (ie joists and hangers etc underneath the floorboards you are standing on) may preclude tiling of any kind without some major joist work to ensure the tiles don't crack...but this is the same reason outside decks aren't tiled and IMO not a good choice.

You may also want to look into closing off and insulating the floor boards from underneath, to keep it warmer and to keep the bugs out. But the vapour barrier would have to go on the warm side, the insulation over that - and that's a messy job.

So tiles are out, interior hardwood is out...a vinyl or linoleum could be put over a layer of plywood but that's a style choice. So what stays relatively warm unlike a solid floor, is easy to put down, replaceable, low cost and resistant to weather and bugs? sound like i/o carpet to me.


----------



## micimco (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for your help guys...I think am going to go for inoor/outdoor carpet for now.
Not much of an investment and I can replace later with and alternative if needed.


----------



## sgbotsford (Dec 1, 2007)

Insulating underneath could be done with foam boards. If fitted tightly they wouldn't need a vapour barrier. Usually styrofoam requires a non-flammable coating. Don't know if this is required in an open crawl space. If it is, then drywall. Still would be a PITA to put in.

Indoor/outdoor carpet is a possibility. I personally hate vacuum cleaners, and my carpets look disgusting most of the time. Would loose lay sheet vinyl work for you?


----------

